# Eigenen animierten Avatar erstellen- How to



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi Leute
Da die Avatar-Fabrik mittlerweile über 51 Seiten (!) zählt habe ich bechlossen  ein kleines "How to"
zu schreiben, mit dem ihr später eure eigenen animierten Ava's machen könnt.

Schritt 1: ModelViewer runterladen.
              Euer Hauptarbeitstool ist der WoW ModelViewer. Die neuste Version könnt ihr Hier downloaden .  Die dazugehörige Itemlist mit T5 und BC Waffen etc Hier
                Den ModelViewer installiert ihr ganz einfach auf eurem Desktop. 

<edit carcharoth> Aktuelle Version: http://code.google.com/p/wowmodelviewer/downloads/list </edit carcharoth>

Schritt 2: Im ModelViewer zurechtfinden
                Damit euer Avatar auch ohne Probleme erzeugt werden kann ist es wichtig sich im Modelviewer 
                auszukennen. Hier ein paar Bilder mit den Grundlagen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 3: Animieren und Speichern
                    Um euren Charackter zu animieren wählt ihr unten bei "Animation" ein Emote aus der Liste aus.
Zum beispiel "Walk", die Emotes siond alphabetisch geordnet.

Um nun den Avatar als animiert zu speichern wählt ihr den Reiter "File" da "animated GIF".
Nun müsst ihr euren Speicherplatz wählen. habt ihr dies getan erscheint ein kleines Pop-up Fenster in dem ihr verschiedene Sachen anklicken könnt. 
Ihr müsst anklicken: Den Frame aus "20" stellen, die Kästchen "Error Deffusion" und "Resize" anwählen.
Wenn ihr "Resize" gemacht habt, könnt ihr die "Size Dimensions" verändern. Stellt beide auf 100 (!!!) sonst ist es zu groß für euren Avatar. Dann einfach auf Start und fertig.


Schritt 4: Hochladen und als Avatar benutzen

Nun müsst ihr euren Avatar hochladen. 
Dazu geht ihr am besten auf  http://img1.imageshack.us/.
Habt ihr ihn Hochgeladen, wählt ihr unter den verschiedenen Links den unteren "Direct Link to Image".
Ach ja, und wichtig ist, wenn ihr ihn hochladet bei ImageShack das Kästchen "Resize Image" anzuklichen und dann daneben per Drop Down Menü den "Avatar" (100x 85) auszuwählen.
Nun geht ihr bei Buffed in eure Einstellungen unter "Bild/Avatar zuordnen" und ladet den ganz einfach mit dem zuvor kopiertem Link hoch. 
Tadaa ihr habt es geschafft.

 Schritt 5: Euer Equip aus WoW ganz mühelos in den modelViewer einfügen (NEW!)

Um die Ausrüstung die ihr momentan in World of Warcraft tragt auf euren Avatar zu übertragen den ihr grade mit dem Modelviewer erstellt, müsst ihr folgendes tun:
- Ihr geht in das offizielle  WoW Arsenal
- Ihr gebt den Namen eures Chars in das Suchfeld aus und wählt ihn aus den Ergebnissen.
-Dann müsstet ihr aus Diesen Bildschirm (is mein Char^^nur als Beispiel) die Adresse kopieren.
- Dann im ModelViewer den Reiter OPTIONS wählen und dann LOAD URL 
-Dort den Link einfügen und tadaa euer nackter Char im ModelViewer hat nun eure Ausrüstung an die ihr auch in WoW habt. So Einfach geht's

Ich Wünsche euch viel Spaß mit euren Animierten Avataren   

Viele Grüße 
Thelron 

p.s Solltet ihr Probleme haben, kontaktiert mich einfach per Nachricht oder ähnliches.
Der Link zum Download des Modelviewers war kaputt, er sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren
Der Link zum Download der Itemlist war kaputt, er sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren


----------



## McSascha (30. September 2007)

wenn ich dann auf file und dann This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions
Was soll ich da machen???


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

mhh, da bin ich überfragt, ich werd mal schauen


----------



## saphyroth (30. September 2007)

was ich noch fragen wollte: wie ändert man den hintergrund? wenn ich auf world klicke und was aussuche kommt das immer über mein char

edith: wenn ich das bei imageshak hochlade kommt bei mir eine fehlermeldung...bzw ein seiten ladefehler


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Ist in der Beschreibung bei Bild 2 zu sehen, unter "View" einfach "Background color"


----------



## Bullrog (30. September 2007)

also ich hab auch das prob mit dem speichern bzw erstellen als animated gif. gleicher fehler wie oben beschrieben. hat wohl irgend nen prob wenn man kein open gl drauf hat.


----------



## Hexagon (30. September 2007)

Super Anleitung!
Hat bei mir auf anhieb geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@ Bullrog 
Ja ich glaube auch langsam das esdaran liegt.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

moin,
wollte mir grade nen bild als hintergrund machen, allerdings wird es dann weiß^^. muss das bild irgendwelche bestimmte vorraussetzungen haben?


----------



## K0l0ss (30. September 2007)

/sticky


So etwas hilfreiches darf nicht auf Seite 2 rutschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe es direkt mal ausprobiert...und es klappt. Nur hier werde ich meinen neuen Avatar nicht benutzen. Ich bleib bei meinem Disturbed-Grinsen. Ist ja auch langweilig wenn hier alle mit beweglichen WoW Avataren rumlaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@ Tschazera
Eigentlich kannst du jedes Bild benutzen das du hast, es sollte jedoch jpg,bmp,tga,avi oder png Format haben.

@K0I0ss
  Genau deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mhh eigentlich logisch, ich habs geschrieben)


----------



## K0l0ss (30. September 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> @K0I0ss
> Genau deiner Meinung
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann müst ihr 24-7 Arbeiter in der Ava-Fabrik euch nicht mehr mit nichtpassenden Angaben beschäftigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

wollte http://www.wow-europe.com/de/downloads/wal...allpaper89.html als hintergrund nehmen, ging aber net^^


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@ Tschazera

Es klappt doch ist doch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße 
Thelron


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

hmmm, bei klappt es net, auch andere bildr gehen net, kA why^^


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Wie machst du das denn?
Du machst rechtsklick auf das Bild, dann Grafik speichern unter... speichers aufm desktop oder so.
Dann im Modelviewer einfacch "Load Background" unter View und auswählen, fertig.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

Rechtsklick->Bild speichern unter... ->Eigene Bilder/WoW Bilder->speichern
View->Load Background->Bild aussuchen->öffnen


----------



## saphyroth (30. September 2007)

1. hey hexagon het ein mount aufm bild wie macht man das? Bei mir sind in der itemliste kiene bögen drinn is das normal^^ und masterV: du hast auf deinem bild twinblades of azzinoth...bei mir sin die ned drinn oO hab (denke ich9 die itemlist die du angegeben hast...bzw bei mir is schonwas unter twinblades of azzinoth drinn aber das is was falsches^^ und wenn ich auf host it klicke kommt ein seiten ladefehler...da steht dann 
Fehler: Server nicht gefunden

Der Server unter www.imageshack.us konnte nicht gefunden werden.

    *   Bitte überprüfen Sie die Adresse auf Tippfehler, wie
          ww.beispiel.de statt
          www.beispiel.de

    *   Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.

    *   Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher,
      	dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> 1. hey hexagon het ein mount aufm bild wie macht man das? Bei mir sind in der itemliste kiene bögen drinn is das normal^^ und masterV: du hast auf deinem bild twinblades of azzinoth...bei mir sin die ned drinn oO hab (denke ich9 die itemlist die du angegeben hast...bzw bei mir is schonwas unter twinblades of azzinoth drinn aber das is was falsches^^ und wenn ich auf host it klicke kommt ein seiten ladefehler...da steht dann
> Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
> 
> Der Server unter www.imageshack.us konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> ...



der button zu den mounts ist ganz rechts unten in der ecke beim modelvier^^

http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...einfo&id=24 runter laden und den alten weg schmeisen, falls du nicht diesen hast^^.

http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...einfo&id=25 runter laden->entpacken->datei in deinen WoWModelViewer Ordner verschieben

hmm, bei mir geht imageshack.us einbahnfrei^^


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
Zu dem Mount: Rechts unten, noch unter dem Tabard Details steht "Choose Mount" einfach eins auswählen und fertig. 

Zu den Bögen: Die Bögen kannst du nur bei "Left Hand" auswählen

Zu den Twinblades: Also erstmal brauchst du die Itemlist 2.2, die tuste einfach in den Ordner ModelViewer. Dann müsstest du die eigentlich auswählen können.

Zu ImageShack: Keine Ahnung warum das so ist probier mal  Das Hier


Das müsste dir Antwort auf alle deine Fragen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß

Thelron


----------



## Deather (30. September 2007)

Danke hab es alles gleich ma ausprobiert und es hat super geklappt. Konnte es nur leider auf der von dir verlinkten Seite net hochladen. THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (30. September 2007)

Super geht alles prima


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Hi
ImageShack Server ist im moment down habe ich erfahren.
Habe eine alternative Upload-Seite 
Klick mich!

Viel Spaß
Thelron


----------



## Neltharon (30. September 2007)

Jo, bei mir hats au geklappt. Obwohl ich denke ich kanns noch besser machen^^


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

Habe mir nun den nochmal neu runtergeladen den Modelviwer, aber das mit dem Hintergrundbild geht immer noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. September 2007)

/sticky


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Giol, heute erstekkt und schon Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Tschazera
       Irgendwie beschäftigt mich dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
       Kriegst du eine Fehlermeldung oder so?


----------



## Bullrog (30. September 2007)

irgendwer inzwischen rausbekommen was man gegen das openGL prob machen kann?

wär auf jedenfall nice wenn da wer ne lösung findet oder gibts evtl ein anderes tool/prog mit dem man das gleiche machen kann?


----------



## Bullrog (30. September 2007)

irgendwer inzwischen rausbekommen was man gegen das openGL prob machen kann?

wär auf jedenfall nice wenn da wer ne lösung findet oder gibts evtl ein anderes tool/prog mit dem man das gleiche machen kann?


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Giol, heute erstekkt und schon Sticky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne, bekomme keine fehlermeldung:-/


----------



## saphyroth (30. September 2007)

thx zu bögen und mount den link habich noned ausprobiert...bei mir war das modellview fenster nur genau so groß gestellt das man denn choose mount button ned gesehen hat^^


----------



## Piloria (30. September 2007)

soweit hat die erstellung problem funktioniert, hab dann auch bei dem speichern alle anweisungen genauestens befolgt....aber wenn ichs hochlade ob nun bei imageshack oder myimg.de überall kommt nur was schwarzes raus -.- was hab ich falsch gemacht?

http://www.myimg.de/?img=animation41b22.gif


----------



## Imba-Krieger (30. September 2007)

Funktioniert der Model-Viewer auch für Mac, oder nur unter Windoof ??


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

@Imba Krieger: Weiß ich leider nicht, könnte ich aber rausfinden

@Pilo: danke fürn Gb Eintrag, und zu deinem Prob: Hast du wirklich als du es gespeichert hast das Kästchen "Error Reffusion" angetickt?


----------



## Piloria (30. September 2007)

japp hab ich alles gemacht...habs sogar ein 2. mal gemacht um sicher zu gehen ....


----------



## MasterV (30. September 2007)

Versteh ich nicht so ganz, sry. 
Ist genau so komisch wie bei Tschazera das der Hintergrund nur immer weiß angezeigt wird. Auf manche Fragen weiß ich keine Antwort.
Ic gucke schon die ganze Zeit im Modelviewer in den Einstellungen ob da vllt etwas falsch sein könnte.


----------



## Piloria (30. September 2007)

vll liegts an meinem pc oder so,weil mein freund hat es zeitgleich gemacht und genauso nach deiner anleitung und bei ihm hats funktioniert...


----------



## athavyr (30. September 2007)

bei mir kommt dann was raus was total verpixelt und viel zu langsam is


----------



## Sepp Vom Woid (30. September 2007)

Wie füge ich eigentlich mehrere Charaktere /Charakter + Npc ein ?


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

Sepp schrieb:


> Wie füge ich eigentlich mehrere Charaktere /Charakter + Npc ein ?


das würde ich auch gerne wissen^^, dann könnte ich mir ne signatur machen mit meinem shamy und mit meinem warri auf einem bild^^


----------



## saphyroth (30. September 2007)

bei mir steht immer das das bild zu groß is wenn ichs hier im forum einfügen will( Die Datei, die Du hochzuladen gedenkst, überschreitet die vom Administrator gesetzte Größenbegrenzung.)... auserdem verfärben sich meine wenn ich sie mit animated gif umforme


----------



## Tschazera (30. September 2007)

bei imageshack.us oda myimg.de hochladen. den link zum bild koperin und hier bei buffed.de eingeben


----------



## Krendel (1. Oktober 2007)

Tja ich habe da ein ganz anderes Problem. Wenn ich nämlich die aktuelle Liste der Items in den Model Viewer Ordner verschiebe, dann habe ich nur noch leere Listen bei den Items. Wenn ich es aber nicht tue, dann hat er nicht alle Items.


----------



## MasterV (1. Oktober 2007)

Sicher das es die 2.2 Liste ist?


----------



## Krendel (1. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Sicher das es die 2.2 Liste ist?



Ja sicher ist es die 2.2 Liste, da man da auch gar keine andere runterladen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich kpier ja immer das bild aber es geht ned. wenn ich einen dieser links von der upload page eingebe sagt buffed Kein avatar ausgewählt...auserdem verfärbt sich das bild äußerst seltsam wenn ich es mit animated gif umwandle...es wird so dunkel und leicht lilastichig

oh mom sry jetzt isses mit eim link gegangen.....jetzt seh ich mein bild hier aba ned oO seht ihr es?  naja udn da wäre immer noch das prblem mit der lilastichigkeit


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. Oktober 2007)

hmmm ich weiß das das ne blöde noob frage ist aba ich hab nen beweglichen avatar auf meinem pc gespeichert aber immer wenn ich ihn hochladen will bleibt der unbeweglich need help pls

thx MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Sepp Vom Woid (1. Oktober 2007)

ich hab noch ne Frage und zwar:

wie mache ich es,dass meine Bilder so schnell bleiben wie im viewer? wenn ich die speicher dann ruckeln sie so vor sich hin


----------



## MasterV (1. Oktober 2007)

@saphyroth
 Weiß leider nicht woran das liegt, grafikkarte?

@ dragonsdeath 
Wo lädst du ihn hoch?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. Oktober 2007)

ne schon gut hab mir deinen ersten beitrag durchgelesen @MasterV das hat mir geholfen hab ihn immer gleich von meinem pc als bild hochgeladen und net von imageshack jetzt funzt es ja endlich thx hast mir sehr geholfen

hf&gl noch euer Dragonsdeath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (1. Oktober 2007)

Kein Problem. aber an alle: Bitte das erste durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. Oktober 2007)

jo sry ist nur so viel text das hat mich im ersten moment abgeschreckt^^


----------



## Matero 93 (2. Oktober 2007)

thx!! hat bei mir mit kleinen start und end sowie mittelproblemen geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSascha (2. Oktober 2007)

also wenn ich load background und ein bild neheme kommt da auch nur ein weißes bild mehr nicht-..-


----------



## MasterV (2. Oktober 2007)

Dieses Problem ist schon bei anderen aufgetreten, ich rätsel immer noch wie sowas kommt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Oktober 2007)

Würde gerne wissen, wie man es macht, damit es NICHT in "Slow-Motion" läuft. Und wie man heran zoomen kann. Der Char ist dann nämlich zu klein um ihn ordentlich erkennen zu können...

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Aribef (3. Oktober 2007)

Sehr nice der Sticky - absolute easy - null problemo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (3. Oktober 2007)

hey,ich stell dese avas ja selbst her und uploade die,aber ich wüsste gern ob und wie ich 2 chars auf EINEM Bild  
anzeigen lassen kann,bei mir verschwindet halt der andere wieder ;( bitte um antwort


----------



## MasterV (3. Oktober 2007)

@ Völlig Buffed
    Du kannst die Frame rate erhöhen, dann werden die bewegungen schneller aufgezichnet

@ Davidor
    Das versuche ich auch schon rauszufinden, woher wisst ihr dass das geht?


----------



## Amoniusi (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe einen Macintosh und bei mir steht nciht file-->animated GIF


----------



## Amoniusi (3. Oktober 2007)

so siehts beim mir aus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Oktober 2007)

hmm, so siehts bei mir garnicht aus. o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bekomme es leider nicht hin. Es läuft totel langsam, egal wie hoch oder tief ich die Framerate mache. Der Char wird ab 100x100 unerkennbar klein... Und die Grafik wird auch total schlecht. ;(


----------



## MasterV (3. Oktober 2007)

okay, dann mache folgendes: 
Stell die Pixel auf 100x85, und lass die "Total Frames" wie sie sind. 
Wenn das nicht funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Amoniusi (3. Oktober 2007)

Omg und ich ?! ^^


----------



## MasterV (3. Oktober 2007)

Sorry xD
Aber ich glaube einfach das es daran liegt das du nen Mac hast, aber irgendiwe sieht der ganze ModelViewer komisch aus, ist auch wirklich der 0.5.09 ist?

Hier ist der Link dazu

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Clouddragon (4. Oktober 2007)

Hm, bei mir kommt nur so eine Fehlermeldung: This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions.

Weiß jemand, was man da machen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberleo (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir hats auch auf Anhieb geklappt, cool danke :-)


----------



## Blood11 (4. Oktober 2007)

That's PRIESTER
copy priester in jours Avatar and Signatur 
to help him, controll the Wrold


----------



## Nûz (5. Oktober 2007)

Höhö .....Hab endlich auch geschafft einen eigenen Avatar zu machen .. is eigentlich garnich so schwert .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke MasterV


----------



## X dauerzocker x (5. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bitte!

Wenn Ich den Modelviewer öffnen will, kommt da: 
Some DBC could not be loaded. These files are vital to being able to render models correctly. Please make sure you are loading the "Locale-xxxx.MPQ" file. File list has been disable until you are able to correct this problem.

Was muss Ich machen??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Oktober 2007)

Ist bei mir immernoch so langsam. da kann ich auf 120 Frames machen. o.O

Und es wird alles so pixelig wenn ich Rezize und auf 100x100 oder noch weiter runter mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (6. Oktober 2007)

@ Dauerzocker
   lad's dir einfach nochmal runter

@ VölligBuffeD 
    Komisch, ich mach alle meine Avatare auf 100x100 oder 100x85 
    versteh ich nit


----------



## Faldurin (6. Oktober 2007)

Gute Anleitung.Ist auch ganz einfach zu machen Aber bei mir ist was mit der größe passiert,mein bild is irgendwie so klein ô.Ô


----------



## X dauerzocker x (6. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> @ Dauerzocker
> lad's dir einfach nochmal runter
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon... Funktioniert immer no net!


----------



## Clouddragon (6. Oktober 2007)

Hast du WoW überhaupt installiert? Wenn nicht kommt diese Fehlermeldung nämlich, oder wenn die Archive beschädigt sind - in dem Fall wäre dann das Repairtool für dich nützlich.


----------



## X dauerzocker x (6. Oktober 2007)

Clouddragon schrieb:


> Hast du WoW überhaupt installiert? Wenn nicht kommt diese Fehlermeldung nämlich, oder wenn die Archive beschädigt sind - in dem Fall wäre dann das Repairtool für dich nützlich.



ok danke, Ihc probier ma des Repairtool aus.


----------



## jon_x (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich habe mir gerade erfolgreich einen avatar gemacht, es soll ein Warlock sein der feuerbrand castet, gibt es die möglicheit im moddelviewer das "feuer" einzufügen ?

die bewegung hab ich schon ich brauch nurnoch das feuer ^^


Vielen dank jon_x


----------



## MasterV (6. Oktober 2007)

Das ist leider nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man kann es ja erahnen


----------



## jon_x (6. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jargon (7. Oktober 2007)

wollte nochmal dickes gz an dich geben  habe nach langen suchem im netz nix gefunden aber dieser tread hat mir echt weiter geholfen danke


----------



## Vexoka (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich hab mal eine frage... wie kann ich die ganzen efekt einfügen die es unter Spells gibt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## MasterV (7. Oktober 2007)

Was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Ironhoof (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, danke erstmal für Deine Arbeit MasterV,

vielleicht kannst Du mir ja weiterhelfen.

Wenn ich mein GIF speicher wird beim ir immer der Kopf abgeschnitten, der Ausschnitt stimmt also nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hast Du eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?

Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Iron


----------



## MasterV (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Als Erstes würde ich vorschlagen statt 100x100 einfach 100x85 zu nehmen, das ist auch Avatar Größe. 
Wenn das nicht funktioniert würde ich ein Stück von dem Charakter wegzoomen bevor du das ganze speicherst.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

p.s Ist  das gleiche Problem auch wenn du einen "sized Screenshot, hotkey F12" mit 100x100 bzw 100x85 machst?


----------



## Ironhoof (7. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Antwort,

So habs grad nochmal angeschaut, das Bild hat schon die passende größe (hatte zuerst beim Viewer einen schwarzen Hintergrund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , aber ca 1/4 des Gifs oben sind schwarz / abgeschnitten.

Beim wegzoomen das gleiche, der Char is zwar ganz drauf oben fehlt aber was...
Beim Screenshot das gleiche .... 

Komische Sache das ....

Gruß
Iron


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Oktober 2007)

HI, hab auch mal ne Frage, bzw eigentlich 2.

ich hab am anfang einfach das .rar archiev entpackt und dann von da aus dem ordner das programm gestartet, da gabs nix zum installiern. Dann irgendwann als ich was anggeklickt hab im prog. is es abgestürzt und ich konnte es nciht mehr öffnen. Er sagt mir "glew32.dll" oda so konnte nciht gefunden werden. Hab danach au schon neu entpackt usw aber geht immer noch nciht obwohl die Datei vorhanden ist. 


Und dann noch eine Frage zum Programm direkt. Wie kann man den char ( auch mit mount) im bild weiter nach oben oder unten schieben? ich habs mit " View - Modell control" verscuht, aber das funzt net da tut sich nix.

MfG Bodda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (7. Oktober 2007)

hiho, 
hab alles so gemacht wie dus gesagt hast.. aber hab glaub ich das gleiche prob wie ironhoof....-.-
dann siehts so aus klick hier
weiß einer ne Problem lösung?
danke im vorraus


----------



## chiccolo (7. Oktober 2007)

hey kann mir jemand helfen bei mir kommt folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich das programm starte:

some DBC files could not be loaded. these files are vital to being able to render models correctly.
please make sure you are loading the 'Locale-xxxx.MPQ' file.
File list has been disabled until you are able to correct this problem


jemand ne idee???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (7. Oktober 2007)

Von meiner Eisschattenzwirnrobe wird nur die Brust angezeigt, die Arme sind nackt sowie wird der "Rock" nicht angezeigt, sondern nur die Hose darunter. Musste mir eine andere Robe aussuchen, die genauso aussieht.

Außerdem nimmt Buffed.de die von dir vorgeschlagene Dateigröße nicht an, nicht mit 20 Frames, musste auf 10 senken.


----------



## Hunterplayer (8. Oktober 2007)

super erklärung danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (8. Oktober 2007)

Woher bekommt man denn neue Models, z.b. den reitbaren Netherrochen?


----------



## Ironhoof (8. Oktober 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man denn neue Models, z.b. den reitbaren Netherrochen?



Also wo man die neuesten Modells herbekommt steht auf Seite 1. Ich nehm an die hast Du schon? sonst einfach ins VErzeichnis kopieren.

Die Netherrochen find ich bei mir unter Choose Mount -> Others -> Netherray...


----------



## Dunkelwolf (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir das auch mal zugelegt, wollte das auch mal probieren.

Leider sahen dann die ergebnisse eben so aus, wie bluewhiteangel es beschrieben (bzw hochgeladen) hat.
Hat schon irgendwer eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Cheaters (8. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Hi
> Zu dem Mount: Rechts unten, noch unter dem Tabard Details steht "Choose Mount" einfach eins auswählen und fertig.
> 
> Zu den Bögen: Die Bögen kannst du nur bei "Left Hand" auswählen
> ...



Also bei mir kommt immer bei Animated GIF ''THIS FUNCTION....... usw was kann man da machen^^?


----------



## X dauerzocker x (8. Oktober 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> hey kann mir jemand helfen bei mir kommt folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich das programm starte:
> 
> some DBC files could not be loaded. these files are vital to being able to render models correctly.
> please make sure you are loading the 'Locale-xxxx.MPQ' file.
> ...


 Bei mir is des auch so.


----------



## Vexoka (8. Oktober 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt?



Also auf der linken Seite gibts unter dem Punkt Spells so etwas woe arkane explo oder so.
Wie kann ich diese ganzen Spells jetzt zu meinem carakter zufügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamtu (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich habs folgendes Problem. Ich hab mir den modelviewer auch gedownloadet, hab alles genauso gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast, aber es klappt nicht. http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/1842/animationne9.gif so schaut es dann bei mir immer aus. Kannst du mir evtl nen Tip geben was ich falsch mache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hoffe, dass du mir weiterhelfen kannst, danke schonmal. Gruß Tamtu


----------



## Hoazl (8. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, das mit Localexxx.mpq usw. liegt der Meldung nach zu urteilen daran, dass die Pfade der WoW-Dateien nicht ganz stimmen. Versucht sie mal unter "Options -> Settings" wie auf meinem Screenshot einzustellen (die WoW-Pfade müsst ihr ggf. anpassen):

http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/WOW/MPQ_Files.png

MFG

EDIT:
Für alle bei denen der Ava abgeschnitten ist, etc:
Bei mir funzts mit "File -> Animated GIF", Dateiname auswählen und folgenden Einstellungen perfekt:
http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/WOW/FrameSettings.png


----------



## Tamtu (8. Oktober 2007)

> EDIT:
> Für alle bei denen der Ava abgeschnitten ist, etc:
> Bei mir funzts mit "File -> Animated GIF", Dateiname auswählen und folgenden Einstellungen perfekt:
> http://hoazl.ho.funpic.de/WOW/FrameSettings.png



Habs getestet, klappt nicht, ist immernoch abgehackt :/


----------



## Cheaters (8. Oktober 2007)

Tamtu schrieb:


> Habs getestet, klappt nicht, ist immernoch abgehackt :/



Also bei mir kommt immer bei Animated GIF ''THIS FUNCTION....... usw was kann man da machen^^?


----------



## Fialldarg (8. Oktober 2007)

Hab Windows Vista und hab von dier die zwei links gedownloade und exrahiert doch jedes mal wenn ich den Model viewer starte komm die Meldung:
"Some DBC files could not be loaded. These files are vital to being able to render models correctly.
Please make sureyou are loading the `Locale-xxxx.MPQ`file.
File list has been disableduntil you are able to correct this problem"

Wenn ich auf File und Viwe NPC drücke schließt es mir das prog und ich kann nix gegen tun...

Pls help me!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercinghato (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey MasterV, erstma tolle seite!!!
klappt alles gut und sieht auch cool aus.

hab nur eine frage, ich hab mein char erstellt, und die skybox eingeschaltet, sodass ich einen guten hintergrund habe. Nun kann ich ja auch "show grid" einstellen, sodas sich dieses schachfeld als boden habe...

kann man das irgedwie verändern, zb in einen sandboden oder so?

freue mich auf die antwort.

Hordentliche Grüße


----------



## Brandej (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich das mach kommen nur die beine raus und das obere wird nicht angezeigt weiß wer warum?

LG Brandej  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercinghato (8. Oktober 2007)

Na dann nimm doch wenigstens hübsche elfinnen beine^^

Nee hat sich erledigt, sobald ich das pic als GIF speicher zeigt er den "grid" eh nicht an...
also am besten unter ---> "view" --> "load backgrounds" was eigenes einfügen.

Hordentliche Grüße Verci


----------



## Hausa (9. Oktober 2007)

test und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (9. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal eins erstellt allerdins kannsch bei imageshuck das 100x85 nit auswählen weil da nur 100x75 vorhanden ist udn wenn ich das benutze kommt gar kein link raus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:naja klappt ja auch s hier mal ne animation wie mein priest mal aussehen soll^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wumm (9. Oktober 2007)

Danke, hat super geklappt!


----------



## Lichtdrache (9. Oktober 2007)

hat geklappt


----------



## Crowerudwarrior (10. Oktober 2007)

bei mir funzt das mit dem gif net, ich hab alles so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast, aber ich hab nur ein schwarzes bild wenn ich die gif-datei öffne

pls help


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Oktober 2007)

moin
erstma nochma fettes THX an MasterV wegen dem thread und der Erklärung am anfang klappt alles total gut nur habe ich noch ne frage immer wenn ich nen hintergrund laden will fängt das tierisch an zu ruckeln weiß wer was ich da machen muss??? thx schonmal für hilfe

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## bluewhiteangel (12. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand schon ne Idee mit meine Problem(was tamtu etc. auch haben) mit den oberen abgeschnittenen Teilen? Das scheint ja ziemlcih häufig vorzukommen-.-
Das mit den einstellungen klappt auch nicht...
Liebe Grüße bluewhiteangel


----------



## Lortox (12. Oktober 2007)

Danke das is echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (12. Oktober 2007)

ich hab ma ne doofe frage^^

bei mir dreht sich der charakter im modelviewer die ganze zeit,wenn ich ihn anklicke und kann es nicht abstellen.weiß jemand wie man das abstellen kann?^^


----------



## Darkrex (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi leute ich habe totale probleme einen hintergrund im modelview hochzuladen ich klicke auf view load backround dann muss ich erstmal jpeg auswehln und ich klick dann auf eins dann kommt ne fehlermeldung das die größe nicht kompatibel ist oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte um hilfe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab eine frage: Wie komme ich an das arena 2 set ;D


----------



## chiccolo (14. Oktober 2007)

sorry bei mir geht das nicht... könnte mir jemand freundlicherweise nen männlichen dudu mit dem tier 3 set machen ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


währe echt toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REdnaxx (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe alles soweit ohne hilfe hinbekommen nur ich habe die frage ob man diesen Avatar auch im Format 100x100 Speichern kann? Bei mir sind die immer 512x512 kann mir bei meinem Problem jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich die im Format 100x100 mach? 

Thx schonma im Voraus


----------



## REdnaxx (14. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen Avatar der bei mir immer im Format 512x512 gespeichert wird in den Format 100x100 bekomme?


----------



## Redak (15. Oktober 2007)

Ok also bei mir gehts auch net Open GL blablabla...aber was is denn Open gl?


----------



## Vexoka (16. Oktober 2007)

Werde ich überlesen?

Möchte doch nur arena 2 set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamtu (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi, bei mir hat sich das Problem halbwegs erledigt. Auf meinem PC klappt es immernoch nicht, allerdings auf dem PC meines Freundes schon. Anscheind liegt es an einem Programm, welches auf meinem Rechner fehlt und auf seinem vorhanden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (16. Oktober 2007)

danke für die nette info wie mal sich ein Avatar selber macht, hab es auch gleich mal gemacht...

Big THX^^


----------



## REM0RiA (16. Oktober 2007)

thnx für die links... der rest bei dem programm ist recht selbsterklärend... kann man echt schöne Sachen machen... gerade Illidan mit rndm weapons... ^^


----------



## Tschazera (18. Oktober 2007)

Für Arena2 usw. wird die neue ItemList benötigt die ihr unter wowmodelviewer.org runter laden könnt.


----------



## Sge (19. Oktober 2007)

TEST

sorry will mein avatar testen


aber echt nett das du eine Zusammenfassung geschrieben hast----musste auch erstmal alles ausprobieren  aber nach einer weile ist das echt easy

mfg und thx


----------



## Jhonny94 (19. Oktober 2007)

Echt gute Anleitung alles sofort geklappt^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordiiz (19. Oktober 2007)

mh..

i-wie geht das bei mir auch nicht!
Habe auf animated GIF geklickt ..
& aufeinmal kam eine Fehlermeldung oder so :/

Es funzt einfach nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weiß nich was ich machen soll ^^

Jedesmal erscheint dieser Text:
This funktion is currently disable for video cards that don't
support the FrameBufferObjekt or PixelBufferObjekt OpenGL extensions.

Bitte um Hilfe ^^
Lg


----------



## jippsi (19. Oktober 2007)

SUPER!!!!

hab nur noch ein problem das allerdings bissher schon oft aufgetreten is wie ich das sehe

wie krieg ich den schwarzen rand weg???    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmitt (20. Oktober 2007)

So super erklärt beimir  hat alles funktioniert vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ather (20. Oktober 2007)

habe das problem das bei mir keine auswahlliste kommt wo ich rasse usw auswählen kann!

bekomm immer eine meldung das local. xxxxxx.mpq fehlt ?
was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Udwin (21. Oktober 2007)

Hat geklappt - Nice How-To


----------



## Le bizarre (21. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir treten bereits vorm Start Probleme auf: Driver Component Sizes mis-match.
Brauch ich nen extra Treiber oder was is da los? Die Nachricht kommt, wenn ich starten will....


----------



## Wantigo (21. Oktober 2007)

hi. ich hab mir meinen Hexer erstellt. hab es dann mit save char oder so gespeichert, denn ich wollte später noch einen hintergrund einfügen und mal sehn was ich sonst noch mit MV anstellen kann. 
JETZT KOMMTS, MEIN PROB:

ich starte MV wieder, geh auf load char, und BAM. bei mir verschwindet das anzeige bild. rechts werden zwar die items richtig angezeigt aber ich seh nichts mehr. hm... da dachte ich mir naja, eine ladefehler, neustarten.
Problem wurde heftiger, jetzt hatte ich links keine anzeige mehr. hab jetzt zwar so ziemlich alles wieder herstellen können bis auf die bild anzeige.
nun kommt die frage, WAS KANN ICH NUR TUN? HELP, PLZ!


----------



## Wantigo (21. Oktober 2007)

Wantigo schrieb:


> hi. ich hab mir meinen Hexer erstellt. hab es dann mit save char oder so gespeichert, denn ich wollte später noch einen hintergrund einfügen und mal sehn was ich sonst noch mit MV anstellen kann.
> JETZT KOMMTS, MEIN PROB:
> 
> ich starte MV wieder, geh auf load char, und BAM. bei mir verschwindet das anzeige bild. rechts werden zwar die items richtig angezeigt aber ich seh nichts mehr. hm... da dachte ich mir naja, eine ladefehler, neustarten.
> ...



hat sich erledigt, bin auf "FILE" "RESET LAYOUT"gegangen. trotzdem THX


----------



## Wantigo (21. Oktober 2007)

sry, ich will ja nicht spamen, aber jetzt ist bei mir auch das problem mit dem hintergrundbild aufgetaucht.
hab aber vielleicht sogar das problem erkannt. 
wie groß ist das bild das ihr immer einfügen wollt? (größe und pixel) Und wie groß ist das bild bei dem es geklappt hat?
vielleicht liegt es daran. werde es gleich mal austesten.


----------



## dalai (22. Oktober 2007)

Kleiner Tipp:
Mit dem Wow Mapviewer
kann man jedes beliebiges Hintergrundbild von der Wow welt machen


----------



## nohero (22. Oktober 2007)

Dank der super Anleitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist es auch einen dummi wie mir gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
THX


----------



## colisa (23. Oktober 2007)

so, wenn alles nach deiner Anweisung geklappt hat, müßte links mein Avatar sein :-)


----------



## colisa (23. Oktober 2007)

isses jetzt da?


----------



## colisa (23. Oktober 2007)

isses jetzt da?


----------



## dalai (23. Oktober 2007)

nein es ist nicht da


----------



## MasterV (23. Oktober 2007)

@Colisa
Ich glaube du machst nen Fehler beim übertragen der Links von Imageshack (sofern du das benutzt um deinen ava hochzulande) du musst das ganz unterste nehmen also DIRECT LINK TO IMAGE


----------



## colisa (23. Oktober 2007)

jetzt aber, oder?


----------



## colisa (23. Oktober 2007)

was mache ich falsch? "heul"
habs jetzt so gemacht, wie du gesagt hast, aber ich seh nur ein leeres kästchen....


----------



## MasterV (23. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich würd sagen du gibst die Adresse immer noch falsch ein, beim Avatar zuordnen LINK ZU EINEM BILD DEINER HOMEPAGE und da den zuvor kopierten Link von Imageshack (Oder was du eben benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einfügen und dann einfach BILD/AVATAR HINZUFÜGEN BZW ÄNDERN (was auch mal gerne vergessen wir d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hoffe das hilft


----------



## colisa (23. Oktober 2007)

juhu!^^
es ist noch einfacher. das mit dem hochladen kann man sich sparen, man kann den avatar direkt von seinem rechner holen. Beachtet: 50kb darf es nur groß sein!
diese beiden dinge haben mir starke Kopfschnmerzen bereitet.
Nochmals danke an den Verfasser dieses threads


----------



## Wantigo (23. Oktober 2007)

Problem 1: mh. hab mal versuch selber einen hintergrund zu laden, egal welche größe ich nehm er bleibt bzw. ist weiß.
Problem 2: Wegen dem OpenGL Problem (das ich auch hab) hab ich mal ein bischen ursachen forschung betrieben. Der Verfasser hat bei der neuen Version zum ersten mal mit OpenGl gearbeitet. (also sollte das problem anscheinend mit der 08. version nicht vorhanden sein). Hab aber leider nichts gefunden wie man das Problem beheben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann auch sein das ich falsch übersetzt hab oder mich verlesen hab) Hab mir einen neuen Treiber für meine Video card runtergeladen. einziger effekt war das MV jetzt flüsiger läuft!

Hat jemand schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## colisa (24. Oktober 2007)

eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch:
Wie kann man einen eigenen Hintergrund einfügen?
ich konnte meines wissens nur einzelne Farben bestimmen, leider...
Übrigens: mein Sohn(10Jahre) saß über 2 std neben mir und war völlig begeistert.


----------



## MasterV (24. Oktober 2007)

HI
Also Hintergründe kannst du folgendermaßen einfügen:
Als erstes musst ein beliebiges Bild aus dem Netz runterladen,bei WoW nen Screen machen und speichern oder du benutzt den WoW Map Viewer damit kannst du jedes beliebige GEbiet in WoW raussuchen.
Hast du das Bild kannst du es dort wo du auch die Farben änderst hochladen. Einfach das dadrüber anklicken (Load Background) und den gewünschten Hintergrund auswählen.
Mit der Zeit sammeln sich viele Bilder und WoW Ausschnitte an., sodass ich dir raten würde ienen eingenen "Hintergrund Ordner" zu machen.

Hoffe das konnte weiterhelfen.
Thelron

p.s: Ferut mich das es deinem Sohn gefällt^^ Ist auch ne tolle Sache, ich bin ja auch erst 14


----------



## colisa (25. Oktober 2007)

übrigens: ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und tatsächlich jedes Teil wie auf dem Bild an.
Colisa heißt mein Dudu, der dargestellte Char ist Betta/Ambossar.
Ein Heiler. mit über 2050 +heal unbuffed mein ganzer Stolz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (25. Oktober 2007)

Hey colisa du hast mich auf ne Super Idee gebracht die ich nicht berücksichtigt habe als ich das How-To geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde es gleich mla editieren


----------



## Reyrex (25. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir hat auch alles geklappt, bloß ich finde keine Einstellung zu Waffen entchants, kann mir vll einer helfen ?


----------



## Rabeal (26. Oktober 2007)

Test test


supper funzt...Dank dir =)


----------



## HasuObs (27. Oktober 2007)

warum ist der char im meinem  avatar nicht so groß wie die anderen ?

thx im vorraus HasuObs


----------



## Wantigo (27. Oktober 2007)

ach, ich lösch es wieder. ich hab vergeblich nach einer Lösung für dieses OpenGL Problem gesucht. funzt aber nichts. Und was will ich mit einem Programm wenn ich es nicht richtig nutzen kann?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (28. Oktober 2007)

Hat vllt. auch einer das Problem, dass der Modelviewer derbst laggt? Bei mir geht der irgendwie nicht. Ruckelt ohne ende -.-


----------



## RobiRunetotem (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe meinen allerersten Avatar erstellt. Bei mir funktioniert es recht prima, ein Hintergrundbild einfügen geht auch. Aber wie bekommt ihr das mit dem Hintergrundbild und einem so großen Avatar auf 50kb runter ?? Ich hab das nur mit einer Größe von 95 - 75 und 13 Frames hinbekommen.

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem Avatar vom Pc direkt hochladen und den Avatar erst nach imageshack hochladen und dann bei Buffed einzugeben? Kann man den über Imageshack größere Giff Datein als 50kb hochladen?

Ich habs rausgefunden: 

Beim vom PC hochladen darf der Avatar nicht größer sein als 50kb.
Über Myimg darf das Bild bis zu 1024 kb groß sein, nur die Abmessungen müssen stimmen.

Bei myimg.de muss man nur den Avatar hochladen und dann den Link unter "Direktlink Image" bei Buffed eingeben.


----------



## Bakudan (28. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich ein Avatar auf Mount bekomme  oder nen hintergrund mache wie z.B orgrimar oder  sowas ?!!!! weil wenn ich einen Hinter grundhabe kann ich aber keinen char mehr Machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das mit dem Mount weiss ich auch net wie ich mach das beides da is Pls Antwortet mir ^^ ach ja und wie kann ich mir die waffen verzaubert anmzeigen lassen ???
MFG Baku


----------



## HasuObs (28. Oktober 2007)

um deinen char auf ein mount zu setzen gehe einfach auf: Charakter ---> mount a charakter.
da kannst du dir dann welche aussuchen

hoffe ich konnte helfen 

MfG HasuObs


----------



## SB_at (29. Oktober 2007)

Spitzen Guide, vielen Dank


----------



## HasuObs (30. Oktober 2007)

hab die itemlist 2.2 runtergeladen, wo hin muss ich sie verschieben damit ich die auch im modelviewer angezeit bekomme ?


----------



## Menthos (31. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Anleitung, bei mir hat es ohne Fehler geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (31. Oktober 2007)

HasuObs schrieb:


> hab die itemlist 2.2 runtergeladen, wo hin muss ich sie verschieben damit ich die auch im modelviewer angezeit bekomme ?



Direkt in den Ordner in dem die modelviewer.exe ist. Da musst du die alte überschreiben oder vorher löschen xD


Aber ruckelt der bei euch überhauptnicht? Ich kann machen was ich will, der ruckelt ohne ende -.-


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2007)

boa danke hammer mier gleich ein dutzend von den avataren gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wusste nicht das das so leicht ist


----------



## Deathflower (2. November 2007)

nice guide hat super gefunzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kastore (2. November 2007)

Hi,

also bei mir wird der Avatar nach dem erstellen durch den Modelviewer total verpixelt. Wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## cridi (2. November 2007)

top guid wirklich klasse. hab alles gechekt(n wunder)


----------



## Kaltherz (3. November 2007)

Es gibt ja diese Vorgefertigten Hintergründe bei " Environments", aber wenn ich diese anklicke verschwindet mein Char..kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## bluewhiteangel (4. November 2007)

erst lesen, dann schreiben- wie man einen hintergrund einfügt is nich nur einmal beschrieben.
view...load background oderso.
die dinger da links lassen immer deinnen char immer verschwinden.

auch wenn ich hier nichts zu sagen hab... ich fänds sinnvoller, wenn hier probs reingeschrieben werden und nicht nur,  dasses gut geklappt hat oderso=/
hat denn jemand zu meinem prob was gefunden?(nur ca. 3/4 des bildes wird korrekt dargestellt, der rest schwarz)
ich weiß, dass viele das problem haben, hab selbst schon dran rumgewerkelt, hat aber nichts gebracht.
liebe Grüße, 
bluewhiteangel


----------



## babbelfisch (5. November 2007)

Also egal was ich mache es sieht immer genauso aus wie das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das scheinen wohl so einige hier zu haben, nur hat keiner ne loesung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karkar (6. November 2007)

*HI Forum,Ich habe mir den modelviewer heruntergeladen und dann aufgemacht ein fenster is aufgeploppt und sofort wieder zu gegangen sonst passierte nicht. Kann das was damit zu tun haben das ich MS Windows Vista  Home Premium habe kenn mich da nich so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bitte um antworten
MFG​*


----------



## Karkar (6. November 2007)

*HI Forum,Ich habe mir den modelviewer heruntergeladen und dann aufgemacht ein fenster is aufgeploppt und sofort wieder zu gegangen sonst passierte nicht. Kann das was damit zu tun haben das ich MS Windows Vista  Home Premium habe kenn mich da nich so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bitte um antworten
MFG​*


----------



## BloodySkywalker (7. November 2007)

Also was anderes als diesen weißen Hintergrund bekomme ich auch nicht hin. Das Problem hatte hier ja schon mal wer. Wurde das mittlerweile gelöst?


----------



## Katze (7. November 2007)

hmm .. habe mir jetz model viewer geladen .... aber i-wie sind da keine arenaset 2 sachen bei mir o.O !!!...
pls help !!!!


----------



## Mebo (7. November 2007)

<---------- jea bei mir hat alles super geklappt schaut her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2007)

also bei mir geht das nur bis zur sprachauswahl wie ich es installieren will....danach nix...


----------



## Cheaters (9. November 2007)

Funktioniert das Programm auch unter Vista?


----------



## MasterV (10. November 2007)

Hab gehört das bei Vista Probleme auftreten sollen.


----------



## Shariko (10. November 2007)

Echt klasse Thread, habs gleich mal ausprobiert. Bei mir hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muß nur noch an der Größe meines Chars herumfeilen^^
<-- So schauts schon besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (10. November 2007)

kann es sein das WoW installiert sein muss, weil bei mir ists nicht drauf, und es kommt ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## Shariko (10. November 2007)

Uh, keine Ahnung, ob es unbedingt dafür installiert sein muß. Hab WoW, bis auf einmal neuinstallieren, noch nie runtergehabt. Könnte aber durchaus sein,  aber ob es allein daran liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Àrcadurus (10. November 2007)

Super, vielen Dank ging total einfach^^


----------



## kraftwerk (10. November 2007)

Shariko schrieb:


> Uh, keine Ahnung, ob es unbedingt dafür installiert sein muß. Hab WoW, bis auf einmal neuinstallieren, noch nie runtergehabt. Könnte aber durchaus sein,  aber ob es allein daran liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.


ja, muss es, da sich der modelviewer die ganzen models aus dem wow-verzeichnis zieht.
sonst wär das programm ja mehrere gigabyte groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraftwerk (10. November 2007)

hm, sorry erstmal fuer den doppelpost, aber ich wär bereit ein tut fuer photoshop zu schreiben, wie ihr die vom modelviewer erstellte gif auf ein bildformat von 100x100 skaliert.
dann sehen eure avatare nicht so pixelig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (11. November 2007)

Man muss wow nicht installiert haben, die ganzen waffen, ausrüstung etc. downloaded man wenn man den modelviewer herunterlädt.


----------



## xerksus (11. November 2007)

huhu


----------



## Michelchen (11. November 2007)

Mein Problembericht: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet wrden, weil glew32.ddl nicht gefunden wúrde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben. " .-. Habs öfter gelöscht und neu gedownloadet aber nix -.-


----------



## Vancleaf (13. November 2007)

Danke mein avatar ist geil =)
Könte ich nich einen Blutelfen haben ?
Blutelf die dunkelste Hautfarbe 
Hoch gel Frisur
kein Bart
Schultern=Flinkschlagschultern
Kopf=Gesichtsschutz des bösen Grinsens
waffe Mainhand=Akil'zons Krallenklinge
waffe off hand=Herzlos
Schuhe=Stiefel des Schurken
Brust hände und hose vom t5 set

der Char soll stil da stehen mit weißem hintergrund


----------



## dalai (13. November 2007)

@ Vancleaf 
Wenn du einen Avatar willst musst du das hier machen.
Dieses Thema hier geht darum wie man eines selber macht.
Du könntest aber auch mal lesen....


----------



## Vancleaf (13. November 2007)

jo hab ich auch schon gemerkt sry wegen falschen forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltar (13. November 2007)

/sticky


Also das ist echt eine N1 idee, zumal man dass auch auf andere Foren anwenden kann ;-)

Gruß Maltar


----------



## kraftwerk (14. November 2007)

zwar ein bißchen offtopic, aber /neuer avatar... ist mir gelungen, wie ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandos (14. November 2007)

Also ich finde es klasse, macht Spaß nach der


----------



## Gandos (14. November 2007)

Also ich finde es klasse, macht Spaß nach der


----------



## Gandos (14. November 2007)

Also ich finde es klasse, 

macht Spaß nach der Anleitung ein wenig zu experimentieren.


Danke nochmal für die gute Anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shit, 3fach post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revan1121 (15. November 2007)

super anleitung danke =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paink1ller187 (15. November 2007)

Dankeschön jetzt weiß ich das endlich auch mal 

gruß Paink1ller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paink1ller187 (16. November 2007)

hehe Wer sich fragt welche waffe ich habe es is Ashkandi und die werde ich mir auch holn obwohl sie seit Bc nich so viel mehr wert ist....


----------



## Zernia (17. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zernia (17. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. November 2007)

Wie zoom ich denn wenn ich mein Bild mach etwas weiter an den erstellten char ran? Bei mir ist es immer so das der immer auf der gleichen höhe ist. Hier mal beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (dürft sie gerne nutzen^^)

Oder hängt es davon ab wie man die Kamera eingestellt hab und den Char ansieht wärend man ihn Animiert?

Hat sich erledigt. Mein Prob ist gelöst.


----------



## .kUh. (18. November 2007)

Schöne Erklärung!!
Habe mir schon meinen Avatar erstellt doch leider habe ich bei den Animationen ein Problem:
Es läuft alles in Zeitlupe oder abgehackt, also Tanzen ist abgehackt und Gehen ist langsam wie sonstwas ^^
Habe deine Einstellungen probiert und diverse andere die hier im Thread stehen, sowie eigene. Allerdings war es nie so, dass ich sagen würde: Hey das ist normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greeTz

*edit* Hat sich grad erledigt, ist nur in Windoof so, im Inet ist es flüssig... Trotzdem danke ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (18. November 2007)

cool hat mit der erklärung super geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke für die mühe das alles aufzuschreiben


----------



## Bäumchenpfleger (18. November 2007)

grmmll... bei mir beträgt die datei immer zwischen 90-100 kb und das is zu gross, weiss wer woran das liegt ?

*Edit*: Problem gelöst, habs net bei imageshack hochgeladen :-P


----------



## Árlok (21. November 2007)

find ich echt super das du mal sowas genau erklährt hast hab dasnie so richtig kapiert aber nu geht es ^^


----------



## Imbachar (21. November 2007)

Is doch doof, wenn jeder so nen animierten WoW-Char als Ava hier auf Buffed hat


----------



## lmiyc (21. November 2007)

Dangöööö

Gibts hia reps?wenn ja wie kann man welche machen
Sry newbie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG LMIYC


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. November 2007)

wie genau soll ich das installieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schami t5 mit 2 2hschwertern und der ist am meucheln xD wie geht denn das gibt keine draenei rouge aber die animation für tritt und meucheln ist da^^
achja das schwert heißt "die ungezähmte/ungebändigte klinge"


----------



## Chrissian (25. November 2007)

bei mir gehts nicht.

wenn ich animated gif anklicke, erscheint der error:This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions

kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## lmiyc (27. November 2007)

subba LG LMIYC


----------



## Globi (28. November 2007)

Vielen vielen Dank für die Erklärung hat auch bei mir wunderbar geklappt! 

 /sticky


----------



## nightelfeee (28. November 2007)

bei mir gehts net es kommt immer:some dbc files could not loadet. these files are vital to being able to render models correctly. please make sure you are loading the locale-xxxxMPQ file.
file list as been disalbled until you are able to correct this problem ich kann eben kein english was heisst das??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johannes93 (28. November 2007)

echt geiles Thema, super erklärt; Kompliment! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ohne dich hätt ich das nie hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightelfeee (28. November 2007)

mann irgendwie funiktioniert das bei mir net..


----------



## Illandra (30. November 2007)

Irgendwas hab ich anscheinend falsch gemacht, aber egal wie ich es dreh und wende es sieht bei mir immer so aus.

Was mache ich falsch? (selbst als Screenshot sieht es so bei mir aus)

Lg Ill


Edit: Hab mir jetzt ein Bild gemacht, am Rechner meines Freundes klappt es. Bei mir ist es wieder voller Balken


----------



## Autsch08 (4. Dezember 2007)

Illandra du alte Hexe!


----------



## Kawock (5. Dezember 2007)

*argh* Bei mir kommt immer nur ein schwarzes Bild raus, egal ob animiert oder nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramgar (5. Dezember 2007)

Der mybuffed-User kekks hat sogrmal in seinem Blog eine Video-Anleitung hinterlegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illandra (6. Dezember 2007)

Autsch08 schrieb:


> Illandra du alte Hexe!



Muss ich nit verstehen oder?


Also habs jetzt nochmal auf meinem Rechner daheim ausprobiert und wieder die schwarzen Balken.
Hab die gleichen Einstellungen wie auf dem Rechner meines Freundes und da klappt es.
Also kann das ja net an meiner Dummheit liegen =)


----------



## Itarus (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das find ich voll cool das das endlich mal einer erklärt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StyxZ (9. Dezember 2007)

Nice guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

hmm wen ich ihn speicher kommt immer son ab gehacktes bild was kann ich da machen?
http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/6877/animationfa9.gif zum anschauhen


----------



## Seifenblase (11. Dezember 2007)

Hoi, 
Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich kann das Programm nicht Installieren, nur öffnen. Ich benutze Windows Vista, könnte es vielleicht daran scheitern`? Oder mach ich sonst irgendetwas falsch? 

Ich hoffe jmd kann mir weiterhelfen, ich danke euch schon im vorraus. 
Das war's auch schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Baii..


----------



## Silverquest (12. Dezember 2007)

Huhu leute ich hab das prob das das bild nach 20 sec ca stehn bleibt und wenn ich das speichere ist es zu klein:/

hab Total Frames : 20

Hacken bei Error Diffusion
und bei Resize

Size DImension 100/100

/edit 

oder der avatar rennt zu schnell oder zu langsam:/


----------



## Eschar (12. Dezember 2007)

klappt 1 A, doch leider werden die bei uns in 80x80 max dargestellt (eistellungssache) und da schaut es nicht mehr so gut aus leider


----------



## Langmar (12. Dezember 2007)

jeah^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

supa programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht total spass so ein avatar herzustellen^^


vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Langmar


----------



## Langmar (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Seifenblase

ja das kann schon sein das mit Windows Vista was nicht geht..

weil anscheinend gehen auch einige games mit Windows Vista nicht!
sry, mehr kann ich da nicht helfen =)

mfG Langmar


----------



## Dayvito (12. Dezember 2007)

bei mir wird das bild nicht animiert sondern es ist einfach nur ein schwarzer fleck wie man warscheinlich links sehen kann ^^ was habe ich falsch gemacht....?

danke...


----------



## Dreamweaver (12. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für den netten Guide MasterV.
Setze mich später mal damit zusammen...

Meine Sig habe ich übrigens auch mitm Modelvewiver/photoshop cs3 erstellt.
Ging ziemlich einfach von hand!

Achja, und wenn ihr Coole Fonts (Schriftarten) sucht dann geht doch bitte auf www.dafont.com

Gruß,
Dreamy


----------



## Masanja (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir klappt nicht...ich wähle erst flügel in "Spells" und kann dann charakter nicht einfügen..flügel sind dann weg. kann mir wer helfen? 

es ist egal ob ich hintergrund wähle oder ein gegenstand..zusammen kann ich es nicht kriegen

pls need Help!!

mfg K.

P.S und wenn ich gespeicherte bild runterlade -.- schwarz...


----------



## MasterV (19. Dezember 2007)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den netten Guide MasterV.
> Setze mich später mal damit zusammen...
> 
> Meine Sig habe ich übrigens auch mitm Modelvewiver/photoshop cs3 erstellt.
> ...


Hast ne sehr schöne Sig.
Könntest doch ein How-to schreiben und ins neue Guide Forum stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd mir glatt so eine machen.
Und danke für den Link auf die Fonts Seite


----------



## Panasori (19. Dezember 2007)

gibt es das auch für MAC?


----------



## Zhadrak (21. Dezember 2007)

Modelviewer runtergeladen, sobald er gestartet ist, läuft der pc extrem langsam und der modelviewer kackt beim laden eines chars ab. 
schulter-models gehen aber noch.

bei den älteren versionen die ich damals mal hatte, war dieses problem nicht.


----------



## Ombus (21. Dezember 2007)

weil früher die MPQ Files auch nen ganzes Stückchen kleiner waren?


----------



## Thyréla (21. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir schaut es leider immer so aus, dass auf der oberen sowie auf der rechten Seite immer ein schwarzer Balken entsteht. Hat jemand bereits eine Lösung dafür gefunden?


----------



## Lo1 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

also ich hab da so nen kleines Problem mit der Itemlist ... wenn ich die in den Ordner wo ich den Modelviewer drin habe packe,kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung von Modelviewer.

edit: ... hat doch alles geklappt,meine Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (22. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Guide!

Voll geil, gleich ma meinen char gemacht:

http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=elusavatarqq8.gif

MfG


----------



## Asylor (22. Dezember 2007)

jo danke hat geklappt am anfang hattte die irgendwie schneckentempo(sah jedenfals so aus)


----------



## simion (23. Dezember 2007)

funzt irgentwie net


----------



## simion (23. Dezember 2007)

ok jetzt klappts aber wie ändere ich den hintergrund?


----------



## no.n@me (23. Dezember 2007)

hoffe, es hat geklappt. wenn ja, riesen THX, jetz weiß i auhc wies geht^^


----------



## simion (24. Dezember 2007)

aber wie ändert man den Hintergrund?


----------



## simion (24. Dezember 2007)

ich hab immer nur den öden blauen


----------



## no.n@me (24. Dezember 2007)

simion schrieb:


> ich hab immer nur den öden blauen




es gibt da sone option:

oben links steht n file "View" 

ein bisschen runterscrollen und man findet die einstellungen für den hintergrund... 
entweder suchste dir ne andre farbe aus oder lädst ein bild vom pc hoch.


----------



## simion (24. Dezember 2007)

ah thx


----------



## Ghorok (28. Dezember 2007)

Sehr hilfreicher Guide! Hab ich zwar selber rausgefunden, aber egal! ;-)


----------



## Dudeman (29. Dezember 2007)

will nur tetsen wie es angezeigt wird ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich mein zeug abspeichern will kommt da "This function is currenctly disabled for video cards that don't support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenFL extensions" 

was kann ich dagegen tun? was sind diese objects? ^^


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (30. Dezember 2007)

Danke dir vielmals. 
Super das sich jemand die zeit genommen hat


----------



## Abraxox (31. Dezember 2007)

moep also es is relativ einfach nur hab ich nen kleines problem ich hab den speed auf 0.1 und der is immer noch am rennen wie nen verrückter

dann wenn ich auf 20/100/100/5 stelle dann hab ich da um die 140kb anstatt die erlaubten 50kb 

hab das runtergeschraubt auf 7/100/100/3 und bin jetzt bei 50kb

gibt es da noch eine andere möglichkeit es zu ändern ?

vielleicht die farbstufen irgendwie runtersetzen?


----------



## Eragon Schattentöter (1. Januar 2008)

Bei mir hat es jetzt auch gefunz aber hab 
den avatar noch nit Hochgeladen!!
Als erstes is bei mir der comp abgestürzt und alles war wider FUTSCH
Habs neu gemacht und lade es bald hoch.
Und das mit dem speed is auch noch in kleines prob.
gzn eragon


----------



## Hamy (1. Januar 2008)

Hamy schrieb:


> wenn ich mein zeug abspeichern will kommt da "This function is currenctly disabled for video cards that don't support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenFL extensions"
> 
> was kann ich dagegen tun? was sind diese objects? ^^


weiss das niemand? :-(


----------



## ---D.A.--- (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ein bisschen zum openGL nachgeforscht und bin zu nem ergebnis gekommen als ich mir den log von dem mapviewer angesehen hab diese objects sind ein teil von OpenGL heißt soviel wie man muss openGL installieren usw. und dann dürfte das funktionieren habs jetz aber selbst noch nich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG---D.A.---


----------



## ---D.A.--- (3. Januar 2008)

Hab jetz aufm PC von meinem Bruder gemacht ^^mein pc ladet schneller seiten seiner is besser ausgestattet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (5. Januar 2008)

habe opengl usw runter geladen + alle extensions.. aber geht irgend wie nicht.. egal bin an meinen pc mit rechner (anstatt notebook) gegangen und da gehts..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neues ava und neues bild auf meiner mybuffed seite ^^


----------



## Isytareu (7. Januar 2008)

Hatte auch folgende Fehlermeldung: This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t 
support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions.


Lösung ist ganz einfach Ladet euch einfach nur die neusteversion von eurem Grafiktreiber runter und 
installiert es und schon funktioniert es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## argentum (8. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir grad WoW Model Viewer runtergeladen aber immer wenn ich es öffne kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Some DBS files could not be loaded. These files are vital to being able to render models correctly. Please make sure you are loading the "Locale-xxxx.MPQ" file- File list has been disabled until you are able to correct this problem"
Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Kevinjo (8. Januar 2008)

Kann mein Avatar nicht kleiner machen kann mir wer helfen ?


----------



## imbar1 (10. Januar 2008)

Schritt 5: Euer Equip aus WoW ganz mühelos in den modelViewer einfügen (NEW!)

Um die Ausrüstung die ihr momentan in World of Warcraft tragt auf euren Avatar zu übertragen den ihr grade mit dem Modelviewer erstellt, müsst ihr folgendes tun:
- Ihr geht in das offizielle  WoW Arsenal
- Ihr gebt den Namen eures Chars in das Suchfeld aus und wählt ihn aus den Ergebnissen.
-Dann müsstet ihr aus Diesen Bildschirm (is mein Char^^nur als Beispiel) die Adresse kopieren.
- Dann im ModelViewer den Reiter OPTIONS wählen und dann LOAD URL <-----
-Dort den Link einfügen und tadaa euer nackter Char im ModelViewer hat nun eure Ausrüstung an die ihr auch in WoW habt. So Einfach geht's

Echt eine super Anleitung..aber ich kann unter OPTIONS den Menü-Punkt LOAD URL ..leider nicht finden..
Wer kann mir einen Tip geben ?


----------



## snobe (10. Januar 2008)

hiho bei mir erknnt er die zauberfeuerrobe nur als weste das ist mist kann man das ändern, und dein link für die itemliste geht net mehr


----------



## Abraxox (11. Januar 2008)

imbar schrieb:


> Schritt 5: Euer Equip aus WoW ganz mühelos in den modelViewer einfügen (NEW!)
> 
> Um die Ausrüstung die ihr momentan in World of Warcraft tragt auf euren Avatar zu übertragen den ihr grade mit dem Modelviewer erstellt, müsst ihr folgendes tun:
> - Ihr geht in das offizielle  WoW Arsenal
> ...



nur nich mitdenken wa <<< klick OPTION >> Import Armory Character >> link von deinem char im arsenal <<< achso das wichtigste noch du musst auf ok klicken nicht auf Cancel


----------



## Te-Rax (11. Januar 2008)

Sieht lustig aus, werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Xunxu (11. Januar 2008)

Danke für die tolle Erklärung klappte einwandfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Xunu


----------



## Hellrider (12. Januar 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe das Problem, sobald ich die Animation als .gif speichere habe ich ein Standbild und eine verzerrte Animation ( in ein und dem selben Bild)die verkehrt herum (auf dem Kopf) läut.
Woran könnte das liegen?

MFG
Hellrider


----------



## Nuggels (14. Januar 2008)

tjo,ich hab des problem das ich   da keine seite habe da steht nur  sowas in englisch und  fertig,bei beiden links


----------



## Renêdruid (14. Januar 2008)

hi das hat bei mir schon etwas funktioniert

aber leider net ganz so gut XD

un dann hätte ich noch eine frage wie bekommt man das bild was ich ganz unten hab so wie bei euch hin?


















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hralien (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo hab da mal nen kleines problem wen ich auf den link des modelviewers klicke bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung Fatal error - attempt to access unpublished file by non-admin user ! kann mir da jemand helfen danke schonmal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fillina (15. Januar 2008)

genau so^^


----------



## Arahtor (15. Januar 2008)

Wo fügt Ihr den Link ganz genau ein


----------



## Arahtor (15. Januar 2008)

so nich hoffe meinen kann man jetzt sehen.


----------



## Arahtor (15. Januar 2008)

So ein Riesen THX jetzt hab ich auhc mal einen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BAD ORC (16. Januar 2008)

Hi ich habe 2 probleme
1. bei mir steht nur 100x75(avatar)
2.wenn ich versuche es hochzuladen passiert nichts


----------



## Brummbärchi (17. Januar 2008)

Thx nur mit Hintergrund klappts noch nicht so^^


----------



## Diabloson (18. Januar 2008)

TEST TEST TEST Ui funzt wunderbar vielen dank^^


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (19. Januar 2008)

Also es kann ja sein dass ich blind bin oder so aber auf meinem buffed.de profil unter Einstellungen gibt es kein
"Bild/Avatar zuordnen" und bei "persönliches Bild hochladen kann ich den link nicht einfügen????

Falls es irgendwo schon eine Lösung gibt, sry aber ich hatte einfach keine Zeit alle 270 antworten durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Lukas



------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (19. Januar 2008)

der modelviewer ist echt nen cooles tool und du hast nen schönes tutorial zu gemacht


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (19. Januar 2008)

Hat sich erledigt!!

Super Anleitung!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War nur zu "müde" um sie zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Lukas

-------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milow (19. Januar 2008)

super anleitung weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentenkor (19. Januar 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boum (19. Januar 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Da die Avatar-Fabrik mittlerweile über 51 Seiten (!) zählt habe ich bechlossen  ein kleines "How to"
> zu schreiben, mit dem ihr später eure eigenen animierten Ava's machen könnt.
> 
> ...



Hat wer ne aktuelle itemliste der Link funkt net.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (20. Januar 2008)

danke masterV sieht echt geil aus kann ich nur weiterempfehlen fals jemand net zurecht kommt so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, dass ich nicht alle 15 Seiten durchgeackert hab. Mein Problem: wenn ich das als animated Gif speicher is das Bild 1. relativ dunkel und 2. ziemlich langsam. Ich hab bei den Einstellungen alles mögliche ausprobiert, da ändert sich nix außer, dass das Bild noch langsamer wird.^^ 
Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Aber ansonsten echt top!


----------



## Georg217 (22. Januar 2008)

Iwie sind bei mir die Blutelfen Models kaputt die haben immer so gelbe Platten vor den Augen.

Wie kann ich die Umwelt lassen und gleichzeitig den Char?

WIe kann ich die Waffe auf den Rücken legen. Kb das mein Char sie tragt^^.


----------



## Aîm (22. Januar 2008)

wieso ruckelt mein avatar so? habe ihn genau nach deinen vorgaben erstellt. vllt bei der geschwindigkeit oda sowas noch etwas einstellen ?

&#8364;: wie mach ich so nen sw hhintergrund z.b. ?


----------



## Zarnic (22. Januar 2008)

so ich hab hier i-wo gelesen "keine lust dass mein char die waffe rumschleppt" ganz einfach "s" drücken oder .../charakter/sheate weapons ka obs schon beantwortet wurde


----------



## Boum (23. Januar 2008)

Aîm schrieb:


> wieso ruckelt mein avatar so? habe ihn genau nach deinen vorgaben erstellt. vllt bei der geschwindigkeit oda sowas noch etwas einstellen ?
> 
> €: wie mach ich so nen sw hhintergrund z.b. ?



Wenn du auf File>Animated Gif gehst, dort die Framerate bisschen Höher setzen.

Ps: Hintergründe sind unter World drinne.


----------



## Slatsch (23. Januar 2008)

cool danke 
hat bei mir bestens geklappt
<---


----------



## Boum (23. Januar 2008)

Slatsch schrieb:


> cool danke
> hat bei mir bestens geklappt
> <---



Kein Proplem, hier isn link für die 2.3 Items einfach in den wowmodelviewer reinkopieren und die alte Datei überschrieben, also mit Ja bestätigen.

Item Liste 2.3


----------



## SixNight (25. Januar 2008)

Gute Anleitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baci (26. Januar 2008)

ist echt nicht schlecht das progremm


----------



## Darkoli (29. Januar 2008)

nur den kopf zu animieren ist meiner ansicht nach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann ist der char net so klein und hat so n bissn was von WoW-Forum :>


----------



## Borlizgaron (29. Januar 2008)

Georg217 schrieb:


> Iwie sind bei mir die Blutelfen Models kaputt die haben immer so gelbe Platten vor den Augen.



Hi,
dasselbe Problem habe ich irgendwie auch, wenn ich Modelviewer verwende. Die Augen sind immer gelblich.


----------



## inwa (30. Januar 2008)

wow.. leute bin überwältigt von den infos hier ^^ 

einfach nur mal dankeschön! freu mich schon aufs avatar erstellen ^^ 

wunderschönen tag noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borlizgaron (1. Februar 2008)

Hi ich habe das Augenproblem gelöst:
Einfach auf "View" gehen und dann auf "Show model control". Hier das Häkchen 49 entfernen. Für Draenei ist es 56.
Genaueres auch hier


----------



## sindi (1. Februar 2008)

ich glaub ich habs ^^


----------



## LexM (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal 
ich habe das problem das ich das speichern net hien bekomme wenn ich es speicher ist bei mir das ganze bilde/avater schwartz kann mir wer helfen?

mfg LexM


----------



## MasterV (6. Februar 2008)

Hi Lliebe Avatar Fan Gemeinde =)
Habe mal die Links zu dem Download und der Itemlist erneuert, sollten funktionieren.
Desweiteren bedanke ich mich für das viele Lob!
/verbeugen
Wäre cool wenn ihr einfach nen Eintrag in meinem GB hinterlasst

lg
Thelron/MasterV


----------



## Megamage (13. Februar 2008)

bei mir wird das teil grün warum?


----------



## Fürzlie (22. Februar 2008)

Huhu ,

bin neu und hab das hier gelesen
hab jetzt ein bild aber mit Blauen hintergrund =((
wie kann ich z.b. nen Stormwind hintergrund machen
eine genauere Anleitung dafür wäre klasse

Du sagtes unter world wenn ich da was anklicke verschwindet mein Char
bitte mir eine Pm schicken wie die arbeitsschritte sind wie ich halt nen Sw oder Bt hintergrund machen kann

danke im Vorraus

mfg Fürzlie


----------



## turalya (25. Februar 2008)

das geht bei mir nicht wenn ich den modelviewer starte kommt eine meldung "some DBC Files could not be loaded. File list has been disabled until you are able to correct this problem."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll ich machn? weil wenn ch auf ok drück und meinen char reinladen will dann gibts ne fehlermeldung


----------



## Samsaramus (9. März 2008)

Den armored Char krieg ich hin, aber nur mit schwarzem Hintergrund - ich hätte aber gern einen Hintergrund aus der "Environments"-Palette , weiß jemand wie ich den bekomme ohne das des über meinen Charakter gelegt wird bzw. ohne das der Backround verschwindet sobald ich dann den Char rein mach ?

Ps. Der Guide is echt geil, danke schon mal dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annias (14. März 2008)

So nochmal zu den fehler der immer auftritt bei einigen wen sie versucht haben "Animated Gif" gedrückt haben und den die Fehlermeldung



> *This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions*



ich war auch schon fast verzweifelt habe probiert und geschaut etc wollte schon alles runterschmeissen..
den habe ich mal die Farbtiefe auf auf 32 bit gesetzt den funzte es auf 16bit geht des nicht vll ist bei euch auch noch auf 16bit gestellt...  hoffe es hilft euch..

Mfg Annias


----------



## Altrax (15. März 2008)

wenn ich animal gdf mache dann steht da´error das ich keine speicherplatz habe wie kann ich mir das machen?


----------



## Altrax (15. März 2008)

ich komme noch nicht mal in wowmodelview rein ich installiere das neu und das klappt trotzdem nicht könnt ihr mir eine antwort geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (18. März 2008)

also erst mal danke für die super erklärung habe nur 3 fragen

1. Wie kann man Animierte hintergründe erstellen wo man auch das Char Model einfügen kann
2. Wie kann man mehrere Animation laufen lassen ohne das alle im selben moment ausgeführt werden
3. Was muss ich machen damit ich nicht mehr den Grafik fehler beim Netherdrachen hab den man auf dem nächsten bild sehen kann also diese komischen schwarzen felder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrax (19. März 2008)

wie hast du es gemacht mit speicherplatz?


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2008)

Altrax schrieb:


> wie hast du es gemacht mit speicherplatz?


ich habs genau so gemacht wies auf der ersten seite steht mit 20 frames einstellen und dann den button mit error aktiviert und dann 100x100 eingestellt


----------



## punkerspike (25. März 2008)

Also ich bin allen Anweisungen gefolgt und siehe da, es hat geklappt.

<----------

Meine Frage wäre, ob man den Charakter auch etwas im Bild verschieben kann. z.B. hab ich auf meinem Avatar Rechts noch viel Platz, aber Links ist so wenig Platz für das große schwert ^^ kann man den Char irgendwie nach rechts oder links schieben/ziehen?

PS: 





> This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions



Im Grunde steht da doch das Problem. Diese funktion wurde deaktiviert für Grafikkarten die den "FrameBufferObjext oder den PixelBufferObjext OpenGL" nicht unterstützen. Also entweder versuchts wie oben mit von 16mbit auf 32mbit stellen oder kauft euch eine neue Graka ;-)

MfG


----------



## Annias (25. März 2008)

tonygt schrieb:


> also erst mal danke für die super erklärung habe nur 3 fragen
> 
> 1. Wie kann man Animierte hintergründe erstellen wo man auch das Char Model einfügen kann
> 2. Wie kann man mehrere Animation laufen lassen ohne das alle im selben moment ausgeführt werden
> ...




zu..

1. man kann auch Avi´s als Hintergründe laden.. so hätte man einen "animierten hintergrund"

2. knoble ich auch noch ^^

3. hmm hatte das auch bei den Hexerset.. entweder ist ein Item dort was es verursacht oder du musst am licht arbeiten..

aso und wollte mich auch nochmal für den netten Guide bedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Annias / Matze


----------



## Sezu ohne h's (25. März 2008)

McSascha schrieb:


> wenn ich dann auf file und dann This function is currently disabled for video cards that don´t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions
> Was soll ich da machen???


ich glaub das liegt an der grafik karte...
das problem hab i auch


----------



## Overbreaker (1. Mai 2008)

Hätte da mal ne Frage. Bei mir ruckelt die gif Datei sehr. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Habe auch schon Frames etc. eingestellt, klappt aber auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: schaut euch mein Avatar an, dann seht ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2008)

Hatte kein bock den ganzen guide durchzulesen …und hab nat. gleich ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich das auch machen auf meinem macintosh?


----------



## Lilly_Moon (11. Mai 2008)

Hm... ich hab mir das programm auch runtergeladen, alles funktioniert super bis auf die Hintergründe : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann keinen eigenen HG verwenden ( ja ist eine Bmp datei) egal was ich auch versuche ich bekomme immer nur einen weißen Hintergrund....
Hab auch keine ahnung was ich da jetz noch machen könnt..
kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?

Danke im voraus 
LG Lilly


----------



## Anthea (2. Juni 2008)

So für alle die ein schwarzes Bild sehen!!!!!!!

Grafikkartentreiber updaten!!!!!!!

Jetzt funktioniert es auch bei mir


----------



## Genker (7. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hab es auch mal ausprobiert super Erklärung^^, danke.

Bloß blöd, dass ich diesen Thread erst nachdem ich mit dem Programm schon halb durch war gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Gruß
Genker

P.S.:


Overbreaker schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ne Frage. Bei mir ruckelt die gif Datei sehr. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Habe auch schon Frames etc. eingestellt, klappt aber auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir ruckelt dein Avatar überhaupt net...


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

Wen ich auf *Animated Gif* Drauf Klick kommt die Fehlermeldung: This function is currently disabled for video cards that don`t support the FrameBufferObject or PixelBufferObject OpenGL extensions. 


Kann mir wer sagen was das bedeuted? Bzw was ich machen muss?


edit: sry war unnötig n bisle rauf gescrollt(kP wie man das schreibt) und dan hate ich die antwort^^


----------



## Lilmad (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Super Thread Fette sache danke dir 

Grüße Lilmad


----------



## Tking168 (14. Juli 2008)

Also den Avatar zu erstellen, hat bei mir auch super geklappt, er ist auch animiert. Ich kann ihn nur bei Buffed.de nicht als Profilbild benutzen. Die Frage ist jetzt, ist das normal, oder mache ich da nur was falsch, dass dies nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Blubbinator (7. August 2008)

Bei mir hats auch geklappt, super Anleitung! Leider war das Bild erst etwas zu groß, musste es ein bisschen kleiner machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

MasterV schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Da die Avatar-Fabrik mittlerweile über 51 Seiten (!) zählt habe ich bechlossen  ein kleines "How to"
> zu schreiben, mit dem ihr später eure eigenen animierten Ava's machen könnt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lothron-Other (12. August 2008)

sehr gute Anleitung, thanks


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Hi,

Also wenn ich ein .gif mache, dann ist immer ein bereich nicht animiert, woran liegt das und wie kann ich es beheben?


[attachment=4356:animatio...amanmini.gif]


----------



## Ownezz (26. August 2008)

danke für die anleitung...hab nur da mal ne frage, immer wenn ich .gif dateien aufm pc habe und sie mit "quick viewer" öffne wird keine animation gezeigt, welches programm soll ich mir für sowas downloaden??


----------



## Rei Kibou (10. September 2008)

Diese WoW Avatar Prog ist immer noch kaputt, der sagt mir "Fatal Error"


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

ich mochte gerne einen ava auf mein buffed profil machen aber de ris so klein wie mache ich ihn  grosser rafe das nicht


----------



## Grobs (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich hardware mode einstelle
bleibt die mitte grau

nehm ich software mode
bleibt die mitte blau

wenn ich zb mir den male orc anzeigen lassen will...



zu meinem system

Vista 64bit
Geforce 9600gt

der rest sollte ja irrelavant sein


----------



## Natálya (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert MV seit neustem nicht mehr. Wenn ich Das Programm öffne, dann eine Rasse bzw. das Geschlecht auswähle schließt sich der MV wieder und das wars. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Neowill (28. Oktober 2008)

Im Forum von WoW Model Viewer gibts ein Lösung 

Model Viewer Patch 3.0.2

Im Grunde genommen steht da nur das du eine Kopie von deinem WoW Ordner erstellst.
Anschließend in dem Ordner Data (von der Kopie) die datei Patch.MPQ löschst und dann den Repair Tool von Blizzard ausführst.
Beim Ausführen wird der dich drauf hinweisen das er nur auf eine ältere Version Patchen kann das bestetigst du und dann Patchst du auf 2.4.2.

Wenn das alles erledigt ist musst du in den Ordner vom Viewer gehn und dort die config datei editieren und zwar,


> Path=C:\\...\\World of Warcraft\\Data\\


in z.B Path=C:\\...\\WoW-WMV\\Data\\

was Wichtig ist das die "\" immer zwei mal drin sind.

so Teste das ganze jetzt mal selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----
Fazit der Aktuelle Repair Tool bringt nix man brauch schon den von 2.1 oder 2.4
und dann halt auf 2.4.2 Patchen wie gewohnt wenn das alles fertig ist kann man dann alle daten bis auf den Ordner Data löschen.


----------



## Natálya (7. November 2008)

Danke hat funktioniert. =) ^^
Hoffentlich kommt bald eine neue Version raus, wo dann auch die Neuen Frisuren usw dabei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManyBorn2Kill (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir klappt leider gar nichts .... wenn ich auf die offizielle Website gehen will hindert mich immer Firefox und es kommt sowas 
"Warnung- ein Besuch dieser Website kann Ihren Computer beschädigen!" etc. und wenn ich es von einer anderen Website lade kommt immer Runtime error sobald ich was im Modelviewer öffne.


----------



## Der_Holger (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich versuche auf die Downloadseite vom Modelviewer zu gehen werde ich gewarnt das die seite nicht sicher ist und im verdacht steht Malware zu verbreiten.



> Als attackierend gemeldete Website!
> 
> Die Website auf www.wowmodelviewer.org wurde als attackierende Seite gemeldet und auf Grund Ihrer Sicherheitseinstellungen blockiert.
> 
> ...



Weis da wer was zu?


----------



## Tobihackl (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich öffne das Programm, läuft alles super keine Fehlermeldung, dann klicke ich links in der Leiste auf irgendein Objekt... und dann schließt sich das Programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte um Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter Tazman (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hi erstmal, ich weiss nicht wie das funktionieren soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich downloade den model Viewer und er wird irgendwo gespeichert nicht auf m Desk,
dann soll ich Dateien extrahieren, gesagt getan, dann erst kann ichs öffnen.
Nur dann seh ich nur blauen Hinterrund, mehr nicht, kann keine animation einstellen nichts^^


Schliesst sich bei mir auch direkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (12. August 2009)

Wasn ein animierter Avatar?

Man drücke Druck und erhalte einen Screenshot (mein Char), öffne Photoshop, stelle den zu wählenden Bildausschnitt (Kopf) frei, lege eine Markierung um eine bestimmte Fläche (offenes Auge), erstelle eine neue Ebene, fülle die Markierung auf der neuen Ebene mit vorher ausgewählter Gesichtsfarbe, speichere, gehe zu Image Ready, blende erst die Ebene ohne gefüllte Markierung ein, dann 3 sek später die mit und speichere das als ani.gif
Das Ergebnis führt leider zu Kontakten, in denen man gefragt wird, ob der Frager halluziniere oder nicht. Nö. Er zwinkert.


----------



## Andran (8. September 2009)

der ordner war leer als ich ihn heruntergeladen habe!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartonics (17. November 2010)

Andran schrieb:


> der ordner war leer als ich ihn heruntergeladen habe!!



bei mir auch


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Dezember 2010)

Weiss grad jemand ob das Zeug noch aktuell ist und funktioniert? Der Thread is ja mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt *g*


----------

